# Japanese Martial Arts Talk is now Live.



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 4, 2007)

*Japanese Martial Arts Talk is now Live.*

The newest member of the MartialTalk family, it joins KenpoTalk and FMATalk.

One major difference between JMATalk and it's older siblings is it's integration with MartialTalk's forums. You can use the same login on MT and JMAT as they are the same forum you've always enjoyed. The mission is the same, rededicated to the polite and professional exploration of the swords and sword arts of the world!

JMATalk will feature a select listing of articles and resources from MartialTalk as well as other premier Japanese Martial Arts sites. 

It's goal is to be the first stop for the Japanese martial arts enthusiast on their path to knowledge on-line.

It is tied directly into the MartialTalk JMA forums, recently expanded to offer a more robust and diverse selection of forums and resources covering the wide range of interests such as cultural and language and more, the goal of the combined MartialTalk/JMATalk sites is to be your 1 stop source for all things Japanese.

More information on Phase 1 2007 Expansion can be found in the press release.

We hope you enjoy our expanded coverage and offerings.

:asian:


http://jmatalk.com


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 4, 2007)

Bob, 
I'm a little confused.  Are Martial Talk and Japanese Martial Talk totally integrated, or separate but overlapping?  In other words, if I go to the "old" Japanese Martial Arts section here on MT, am I now really visiting JMT?  Or are the two separate, but sharing several topics?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 4, 2007)

The 2 sites are separate for the most part. They overlap when you enter the forums.  The JMT forums are the MT JMA forums, just co-branded as it were, and expanded a bit. 

What we've attempted to do is to give them their own "feel" as it were, while continuing to provide the things that make MT, MT.


----------



## Chizikunbo (Jun 4, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> The 2 sites are separate for the most part. They overlap when you enter the forums.  The JMT forums are the MT JMA forums, just co-branded as it were, and expanded a bit.
> 
> What we've attempted to do is to give them their own "feel" as it were, while continuing to provide the things that make MT, MT.


Thanks Bob, very nice work!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 4, 2007)

Love the graphic!


----------

